# إفراد الصاج والمعادن



## oneman (22 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل أجد كتاب أو موقع يشرح نظريات الإفراد الهرم والمخروط المائل والمستقيم...الخ
يوجد برنامج لهذه الغاية لكنه *Demo*
http://www.asvic.com.au/pns.html
فهل أجد من رابط لموقع أو كتاب يشرح الطريقة أو أحد لديه الطريقة ؟؟؟


----------



## weldit (22 أبريل 2006)

جرب هذا الرابط

http://www.thesheetmetalshop.com/index.php?module=htmlpages&func=display&pid=81

http://www.thesheetmetalshop.com/index.php?module=htmlpages&func=display&pid=128


----------



## oneman (24 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mj_2050 (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ممكن بدون برنامج


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (8 يونيو 2010)

ممكن هذا الكتاب وهو حقيقة جميل جدا جدا جدا
Practical sheet and plate metal work
ممكن تحمل او تقراه اون لاين من هذا الارتباط 

Practical sheet and plate metal work


----------



## eslamkhattab (25 أبريل 2011)

بجد الله يبارك فيك يا ( احمد الجزار) فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله و يزيدك من فضلة


----------



## ashrafellithy (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## أحمد رأفت (20 ديسمبر 2012)

شـــــكرآ وفى برنامج Plant N sheetجميل بردة فى افراد الصاج


----------



## moohha85 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## boda portsaid (16 يناير 2015)

شكرا على رابط الكتاب


----------

